# Trout just shy of 30" to break in the NEW sled!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The guys broke in the new sled(PRIMETIME IV) the right way last week by catching a trophy trout just shy of the 30" mark on her first trip out of the gate! They have been doing some scouting over the last couple days to get dialed back in on the fish before upcoming trips. Now that almost all our waterfowl gear is stored away, we'll be turning our focus to the fish.

We currently have openings for the Spring and Summer, but days are starting to fly off the calendar(especially weekends).


----------

